# MPG dropped after new engine air filter



## Jmlinton15 (Feb 22, 2020)

So I have a 2018 1.4 LS auto and I just replaced my engine air filter last week. I bought the wix filter from orileys and ever sense I installed it, my gas mileage has went from avg around 34-38 to about 28. I only commute to work and it’s all HWY driving. My driving habits have not changed and my tire pressure is normal. I live in SoCal so weather isn’t an issue. Any advice on how to combat this before I go to the dealer and attempt to have them try and diagnose this. Not throwing any codes either. Thanks in advance!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Jmlinton15 said:


> So I have a 2018 1.4 LS auto and I just replaced my engine air filter last week. I bought the wix filter from orileys and ever sense I installed it, my gas mileage has went from avg around 34-38 to about 28.


The one thought I had is to re-check your filter housing and air hose(s) to be sure you don't have an air leak.

Doug

.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

If you still had your old filter you could put it back in and go from there.......


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with plano-doug. Recheck all hoses, especially between the MAF sensor and the engine. Make sure they are properly seated and the clamps are snug.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

The stock box has so many annoying screws that are easy to mis-thread, or miss totally. Since its so close to the MAF I could see it skewing it and causing this.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

PolarisX said:


> The stock box has so many annoying screws that are easy to mis-thread, or miss totally. Since its so close to the MAF I could see it skewing it and causing this.


Seems like it takes 20 minutes to change the air filter nowadays. That's about 19½ minutes too many  

Doug









.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

My stock box is in my friends basement for storage. My cone comes off in about 30 seconds with a flat head.


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

When replacing the filter, you have not completely planted the sensor chip on the filter, try to reinstall the filter, and push the chip all the way so that the filter sits in place, this happens if the air filter is incorrectly replaced, the check engine may also light up because of this


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i did the kn drop in filter and my gas mileage went up 1-2 so something is up...


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> i did the kn drop in filter and my gas mileage went up 1-2 so something is up...


Is this ???


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nope thats the full air intake just the kn replacement filter


----------

